# Copy of Leaving Certificate



## gentle123 (24 Apr 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows how I should go about getting a copy of my Leaving Certificate and my college certificate !!

Thanks !


----------



## Trafford (24 Apr 2007)

LC from your old school, college from the college admin office.


----------



## Bronte (24 Apr 2007)

Years ago I got a copy of my leaving cert from the Department of Education, in Athlone I think,  as my old school no longer existed and not everywhere keeps records for a long time.  Also a photocopy from the school might not be good enough.   You could ring the Dept to find out where to get a copy.


----------



## delboy159 (24 Apr 2007)

The State Examinations Commission looks after all state exam issues, including past results.


Tel: 090-644 2700


----------



## gentle123 (24 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your replies, I have sent a couple of emails off, so hopefully I will get sorted.


----------



## BCPK (24 Apr 2007)

You can call them or download the form from their website and send them a postal order for 12.50. Takes 10 working days.


----------



## gentle123 (24 Apr 2007)

Thank you, just downloaded the form for the leaving cert results.


----------

